# Profibus Versus S7-Netzwerk Protokoll



## Linus2504 (4 November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine allgemeine Frage.
In meinem aktuellen Projekt möchte ich ca. 200 float-Werte pro Sekunde von meiner Software an eine S7 übertragen.
Bisher nutze ich dafür einen OPC-Server, der über Netzwerk mit dem S7-Protokoll arbeitet. 
Meine Frage ist nun: Ist es schneller die Datenübertragung durch Profibus durchzuführen. Bzw. welche Vor-/Nachteile gibt es bei Profibus gegenüber der Anbindung mit dem S7-Netzwerk Protokoll?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.
Linus


----------



## Kieler (5 November 2008)

Hi Linus,

mit S7-Netzwerk Protokoll, meinst Du sicherlich eine Ethernetverbindung mit entsprechenden Protokoll.

Aus Deiner Frage geht leider nicht hervor mit welcher Software Du letztendlich auf die Daten zugreifen möchtest. Da Du für die Ethernetverbindung OPC benötigst, wirst Du wohl auch für Profibus OPC benötigen. Hier hast Du also schon mal nichts gewonnen. Zusätzlich benötigst Du ein Profibus Karte in Deinen PC. Mit Profibus kommst Du maximal auf 12 MB/s auf dem Ethernet sind es 100. Selbst wenn das Profibus Protokoll schlanker ist, wird Ethernet immer schneller sein. 200 Flot Werte lesen sollte auf der PC und Netzwerkseite kein Problem sein.


----------



## klaly (5 November 2008)

Hallo Linus2504, 

hast du ein Geschwindigkeitsproblem ?
Oder warum willst du auf Profibus umstellen ?
Welche CPU und welchen CP hast du im Einsatz ?
Bei klassischen Siemns 300er CPUs mit normalen Ethernet CPs ist der Durchsatz durch die Rückwandbus begrenzt, du hast zwar z.B. einen 100MBit Ethernet CP, 
der aber die Daten relativ gemächlich über den Rückwandbus zwischen CPU und CP austauscht. 

Wenn Geschwindigkeit dein Problem ist, dann solltest du mal über eine Speed7 von VIPA nachdenken. Da ist erstens die CPU sehr schnell und zweitens der CP direkt 
in die CPU integriert und somit natürlich sehr schnell an die CPU angebunden. 

Zu deiner Frage Profibus oder Ethenet: 
Aus o.g. Gründen könnte für deine Fall tatsächlich Profibus schneller sein, da der Master direkt in der CPU sitzt und somit der "Flaschenhals" Rückwandbus keine Rolle spielt. 

mfG. Klaly


----------



## Ralle (5 November 2008)

klaly schrieb:


> Hallo Linus2504,
> 
> hast du ein Geschwindigkeitsproblem ?
> Oder warum willst du auf Profibus umstellen ?
> ...



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber, auch Siemens hat  300-er SPS ( ...-PN), welche den Ethernetanschluß in der SPS integriert haben und daher nicht auf den Rückwandbus  angewiesen sind.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (5 November 2008)

Hallo,

was für eine SPS ist denn genau im Einsatz, und wie kommt die ans Ethernet?

Das ist eine wichtige Kernfrage  ohne die Antwort, ist ein gezielter passender Tipp nicht möglich.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Linus2504 (5 November 2008)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten,

Es handelt sich bei der SPS um eine S7, ob 300 oder 400 ist abhangig vom Projektpartner und sollte keine Rolle spielen.
Ich selbst habe nicht sehr viel Ahnung von SPSs, da ich nur der softwareentwickler des Messsystems bin, aber ich glaube Verstanden zu haben, das die art der SPS wohl eine Rolle spielt.

Wenn ich euch richtig verstanden haben ist Profibus nur bedingt besser?
Wovon ist das abhängig?

Linus


----------

